# Mobile FT



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

I got a call yesterday from Ledford, my brown dog won the Q. I don't know any other placements.
Jeff Amendola


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Ken Wood and "Buzz" (Ford x Let em FLy Lucy) win the AM

Congrats Ken and Jenny!

Alex Washburn 2nd with Ready

I know Alex took a second in Open as well but not sure which Dog

Stephen O'Connel and Bull win the Open


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Mobile Q*

Manny the Brown Dog won the Q with a great 4th series. Congrats to a new QAA Brown Dog.
Dave Kress


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*BUZZ*

Congrats to Ken and BUZZ for the AM win, they won a Q recently also. I have judged Buzz before and all I can say is that he is one of the best marking dogs I've had the chance to see run!! And anyone who knows Ken Wood also will tell you that we need many more just like him in this sport, a class act!!
CB


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Chad Wilson said:


> Ken Wood and "Buzz" (Ford x Let em FLy Lucy) win the AM


Big congrats to Ken, Charlie Moody and Buzz! Way to go guys.

How did Ruby, Booyah and Skky do in the Derby? 

The rest of the AA placements?


----------



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrats Ken and Buzz!! 

Jeremiah


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Derby Results
1st. JLN Haydons Black Truman -J. Laney, Irby Haydon - Karl Gunzer
2nd. CCWhitie Beauregard Rogue - Terry Benda - Chris Ledford
3rd. Autumn Creek's Lucille - Jason & Susan Gillette - Chris Ledford
4th. Trumarc's Mickey Mantle - Pam Park
R-JamWild Texas Ruby - Pam Park
Jam's - Bozeman's Annie Bet Your Gun - S. Bozeman - Austin Channell
Coolwaters Ready Set Go - Alex Washburn
Millforge on a Roll - Joe Augustyn - Karl Gunzer


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

What about the open and the Q ??


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I guess we will have to wait until the results are posted on entry express to see the places of the Open and Amateur stakes.


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Complete results are posted on entryexpress.net


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

C. Johnson said:


> Complete results are posted on entryexpress.net


Not for Mobile. I Just went to the field trial section and clicked on Mobile and it said entries closed view running order. It did not say view results.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

The results are not posted yet


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

All I've heard is that Karl Gunzer got 2nd in the Qual with a lab female named Fiz, owned by Judy Rasmusson. Fiz is out of Carbon.

Kris


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> I guess we will have to wait until the results are posted on entry express to see the places of the Open and Amateur stakes.


And wait and wait and wait. :lol:


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> Roger Perry said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we will have to wait until the results are posted on entry express to see the places of the Open and Amateur stakes.
> ...


And waiting and waiting and waiting. :roll:

Nov 16th and still waiting and waiting and waiting for results to be posted on entry express.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Mybe there aren't any entry express results because the field trial never took place. :shock:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Here ya go........


http://www.akc.org/events/search/in...2005359303&comp_type=FT&status=RSLT&int_ref=0


kg


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

KG said:


> Here ya go........
> 
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/search/in...2005359303&comp_type=FT&status=RSLT&int_ref=0
> kg


Thanks


----------

